# Ayuda a entender las redes de cruce...



## wolfwired (Mar 5, 2008)

Bueno, tengo ya algunos días buscando información para armarme unos baffles de 3 vías, los quiero armar para utilizarlos en un amplificador de 65 watts rms. 

Cuento hasta el momento con 2 sub woffer Cerwin-Vega XL - 12D con las siguientes caracteristicas:

Impedacia: 4 ohms Dual voice coil.
Potencia: 125 wRMS
Frecuencia de Resonancia: 32Hz
Qts: 0,32
Vas: 102 L
Diametro 28 cm.

Cuento con un par de tweeter de domo marca JLS de 50w rms y 9 ohms

Y un par de medios GRABER de 195 w pmpo (si alguno pudiera decirme a cuantos rms equivalen me haría un gran favor) 8ohms vienen sellados por la parte trasera (son como un cono metálico con un gran imán detrás) 

Los drivers son antiguos, los obtuve de un par de bafles armados por mi padre hace algún tiempo, cabe destacar que su sonido no era nada bueno (el de los bafles) pues nunca se les hizo un circuito de cruce a medida y con el paso del tiempo y mudanzas los cajones de aglomerado fueron desmoronándose poco a poco.

he leído bastante dentro de este mismo foro, pero no acabo de entender bien como es el armado del circuito de cruce, comenzando con el primer problema: cómo elegir las frecuencias de corte?. Partiendo desde ahí me encantaría que me ayudasen a construir tal circuito, pero explicándome (un poco paso a paso, como con manzanas y peras) su construcción. Si tuviesen algún libro del que pudiera apoyarme también les agradecería mucho que me facilitaran el autor y titulo, no esta de mas aprender cosas nuevas y tan interesantes como lo que ahora tratamos.

Hasta el momento tengo algunos calculos en lo referente a la caja bass reflex, subo estos con algunas fotos de los drivers a utilizar lo mas pronto posible.

Saludos desde Mexico. de antemano gracias por su tiempo


----------



## wolfwired (Mar 5, 2008)

Los calculos hechos a mano con formulas encontradas en web indican un volumen de 47.5l para el subwoofer. la frecuencia de resonancia de la caja es de 42. 45 hz

El programa WinISD me indica 42.8 litros con una frecuencia de resonancia de 41.9 hz.

Cabe destacar que el winISD me sugiere las medidas de la caja para el sub sin realizar mas cambios, me inclino por tomar esta sugerencia, ustedes que opinan?

me sugiere medidas de 37x58x22 en centímetros sera lo correcto?

un calculador Online me sugiere un cajon de 47.5 L con frecuencia de resonancia de 40.55


----------



## wolfwired (Mar 6, 2008)

Ok, ise una investigación mas a fondo en cuanto a los parámetros TS de mi driver C-V XL -12D. encontré datos mas completos en la database de un programa antiguo, casi tan antiguo como mi driver, que asi mismo me sirvio para resolver el problema del volumen del cajón de sub.

Los parámetros actualizados son:

Fs= 30 Hz
Qms= 4.443
Vas= 152.9 l
Xmax= 3.988 mm
Sd= 538.6 cmxcm
Qes= 0.235
Re= 3.4 Ohms
Z= 4 ohms
Pe= 125w

Con esto, utilizando ese mismo programa:

Vb= 43.39
Fb= 38.87
QL=7
F3=70.12 Hz

El mismo programa me da medidas externas para armar el cajon con medidas ideales.

El programa utilizado fue: BassBoxPro6 puede descargarse buscándolo en google, lo encuentro muy util para la gente que tiene drivers algo antiguos y quiere darles nueva vida .

Ahora solo queda el problema del cruce, me parece que la frecuencia de corte de mi sub sera de 100 HZ, pero todavia no he decidido la frecuencia de corte de mi tweeter.

Sigon investigando haber si para mañana o pasado tengo alguna propuesta para que la puedan analizar. Saludos y mucha suerte!.


----------



## wolfwired (Mar 10, 2008)

sigo sin entender lo de los circuitos de cruce... encontre formulas para circuitos de cruce de 3 vias, unas para paso alto o paso bajo, es igual si uso un filtro calculado por separado para cada parlante que si uso un filtro armado con una formula que me da el valor de todo el circuito?

por ahora una foto de mis parlantes, saludos!


----------



## leonin (Mar 10, 2008)

Hola wolfwired, disculpa la molestia, quisiera saber si el WinISD que tenes esta en español, si es asi si me lo puedes pasar te agradeceria, gracias y disculpa la molestia.


----------



## wolfwired (Mar 10, 2008)

nop no ta en español. Me parece que vi una pagina alguna vez donde tenian lo que significaba cada factor para el armado de bafles  si la encuentro te lo paso  saludos!


----------

